# So, should all trucks......



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

rip the tires loose at 30 mph?


I gotta tell ya, those 100HP injectors sure work well with the Smarty/TST stack, and ported head, and head studs, and hardened valve springs, and ...and....and.   


Just sayin......:dance::dance::biggrin::birthday2


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

What are you drivin, My guess is a cummings??? Sounds like a hell ofa ride


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

bet you can litterally watch the gas gauge move when flooring it!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Glad ya got t back. So when the hell are ya gonna get a video rippin it up for us to watch?  BTW do you know anyone that get a hella deal on gauages? I need some and looking for a good deal, either that or Im gonna drop the coin on a TST.  Whooohooo



Shaggy said:


> What are you drivin, My guess is a cummings??? Sounds like a hell ofa ride


FWIW, cummin*G*s is owned by Ford. Cummins is put in a Dodge.   And yes that is what he drives/NHRA's around town in.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

rodwade said:


> bet you can litterally watch the gas gauge move when flooring it!


Thing is it is soooooooo awesome it doesnt even run on gas.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

lol I guess I should have said the FUEL gauge. I drive a Diesel car.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ha, no dude I was just making a funny. On the other hand my GF now will correct people with the whole gas/fuel issue, makes me proud. If you have a chance watch some diesel drags, its awesome, one day Ill be a 600+ HP CTD.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm running these Stweart Warner gauges I got from Michael over at HotRodDiesels.

He's got this whole set up for $300 with the pod on the site. I'd call him and ask if he can get the LED light bulbs for them, you'll like them much better than the incandecent bulbs. They're a little pricey, but well worth it.










Here's a not so good night shot of em. I like the red, but they come in a couple of different colors.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm interested to see what kind of difference the 100HP injectors make on my fuel mileage. Whne I get over the new power and start driving sane again, I'll be able to tell.

Even at 450HP, I'm still averaging over 17 mpg with mixed city/highway driving. I've seen as high as 22.3 with straight highway miles, but I had the cruise set at 65 the whole time.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Awww come on, you have to be over 450HP by now. Stewart Warner, Huh, never heard of thoese. Only the big three, AM, Diprocol and Isspro.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Stewart Warner has been making gauges for over 100 years. I remember them in my Dad's 18 wheelers growing up. I just remember the SW on the gauges, I just learned what that meant though.  

I had major issues with Isspro on my 02. EGT gauge amplifier box kept taking a dump. Never has AM, but I have done a couple of DiProcal installs. Never ran them though.

I don't know what HP I'm at now since I've installed the injectors, but it definitely has more nuts than it used to.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Over on DTR a guy offered me AM boost, EGT and trans. complete for $125. I didnt think that was a bad deal. Yea, need to get you on a dyno.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My buddy has a dyno, I just need time to get over there and put it on the rollers.


I really need more air though, still running the stock turbo.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhhhhhhhh ya think?  So like a 62/14....................... or twins?    Hey I just found a web site for gauges, ever heard of Glow Shift? As far as having a BUDDY with a dyno, hell I would be on it as much as possible.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

My plan is to just bite the bullet and go twins. I like the driveability more so than I do the big singles. Besides, they look so much cooler under the hood.

I am a bit suprised at how much of a difference the porting made on my EGT's. I had the Smary on Level 6, the TST on 3/1, and the injectors. Flat stomped it from about 15 mph, and never got the EGT's over 1200 degrees all the way up to 85mph. Before, that would have buried the EGT gauge before it hit 65.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Gitchesum,

I have similar set up with twins. I am putting 487 to the rear wheels and do not see a temp above 1250 doing that. Running 58 lbs boost, got headstuds and all. 100 hp injectors, with TST, edge ez stack. I also have a smarty as well, but have gotten the best dyno pulls and track times without it. I am tapped out on fuel without going to a 2nd CP3. Guess that will be next. The twins I have are the kit from Relentless in Willis, TX. If you can turn a wrench, you can put them on fairly easy, mine was about a days work. He uses the stock turbo on top of a 3B. I have an HX super 40 on the top instead of the stock hx 35. I would guess you are getting pretty tapped out on fuel as well, is that the case?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'll probably fab up my own kit. I'm looking into the Garret BB turbo that Michael @ HRD used in his set up with a 3B bottom. I've known Chris @ Relentless for a long time now. I was there when he blew his first head gasket.  

I'll be looking at a second CP3 in the not to distant future. I can feel it starving in the upper RPM's.


Just takes time and money, and when you got one, you usually don't have the other.


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

I really like Chris, and Stephanie. Know them pretty well too. They recently got a house but still no marriage plans as of yet. Thought about what second pump kit you are going to run? What year is your truck? Did you do the head work yourself? I have done tons of gas heads myself, but have not torn into that massive thingh yet. I am in the process of building a cut down race truck, kind of like Jason Reed's. I pland to have the whole intake side cut off the head and fab up some new style of intake that will be much closer in flow #'s per cylinder. I am really curios about your head, especially how cool you say it is staying with the stocker up there.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I did the porting at Michael's shop with a little advise from him. He's gone pretty deep into them since he's got an untrasonic metal thickness tester. He's know how much he can and can't take out of them. The race engine he's building for the shop truck has the intake plenem cut off andhe's done a ton in porting on the intake side there as well.

We ran 11.23 with a 200K mile stock block motor on fuel only. I'm really excited about getting out there with a motor built for racing.

Not sure who's kit I'll be using. I've helped with the install on a PPE kit and it seemed to go together real nice, but I haven't got any experience with the other kits. Mine is an early 04. It uses a different kit than the one I installed on the other truck due to the APPS sensor on mine. Havne't seen an install on an early 04 yet though.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

just keep ur foot init all the time it'll get better.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

See the good thing is I know that I WONT be modding for another 20K so I can read these post and not feel the need to go out and buy something else.  Oh the other hand when I get up to H-town next time.....................I want a ride.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Bring it on.

I forgot to mention something. Turns out I had an injector hung up so one cylinder wasn't firing like it should.

Seems Michael's been out shredding my tires since he got the repaired injectors re-installed. I need to go get my truck today before he wears the tread off em.

Unfortunately, it also mean the extremely low EGT's I was seeing before have gone out the window.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

What turbo are you running? I assume you kno whtere is a blow out sale on phat shafts and silver bullets, singles and compounds?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

The stocker right now.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Shoot dude you need more whistle.  II is having a big arse sale right now too.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, we're dealers for II too, but the cash flow is starting to run in the negative right now after the last round of work.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

10-4, so did ya get it back from him yet?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, I shredded the tires for a couple of days, slid it around a corner and rashed one of the new wheels(Oops).

Then something started making racket in the transmission area today. I'll find out later this week what went south.

Thinking it's either the flexplate or the torque convertor.


Oh yeah, that Smarty REVO with the TNT race program is a bad mofo. I haven't turned on the TST since I got that burn.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

So you are one of the lucky dogs Bob gave the TNT/R to.  Nice!!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

We always get the Beta programs first. Seems that a lot of folks want to try it, but when it doesn't work as it should right on the first shot, they jump online and complain about it everywhere.

I actually don't expect things to work like they should the first time around. They are called Beta programs for a reason.


Did I mention it is a BAD mofo?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I want to see numbers damm it.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

With the way that thing drove, it had to be over 500. No doubt.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Uhhh I would hope so, Im sure you will be around the 600+ mark.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Whew, turns out the torque convertor bolts backed out and that's what the noise was. I installed the thing so I know they had loc-tite on them. I think we must have gotten a bad bottle of that stuff becuase we've had a few oter bolts backing out on other trucks worked on during that time period.

Either way, all is well. Now I just need to get the time to go down and pick it up.


----------

